# Crash pad found on I- 70



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

I found a crash pad while I was driving west on I- 70, is it yours, or do you know who it belongs too?


----------



## liquiddescent (Feb 8, 2008)

Proslackass said:


> I found a crash pad while I was driving west on I- 70, is it yours, or do you know who it belongs too?


A friend of mine lost a crash pad on I 70 just west of Idaho Springs.
her number is 760 920-5206.


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool, what is your friend’s name?


----------



## liquiddescent (Feb 8, 2008)

Proslackass said:


> Cool, what is your friend’s name?


her name is Abbie, she will be so stoked to hear from you


----------

